# Hardgainer



## lynch93 (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi guys. I'm trying to bulk up and am currently at 171 Ibs 6ft 2. I currently feel like my progress is slowing.

I eat about 6 meal a day including 2 weight gainers, 1 when waking up and 1 before bed but was wondering if there is anything I can add into my meals to give my calories a boost ?


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Ah the life of a hard gainer. Hows life for you? Still trying to gain size? Well don't fret help is on the way. Just try harder. eat more if your not getting fatter make sure your getting in enough protein at your weight if you really want to add size your going to have to atleast get over 150g of protein make sure your training hard atleast 4 days a week. Involve compound exercises in your routine. Get in some heavy sets of low reps aswell as high reps. Not much else to say really just the basic protocol.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If you're feeling full then trying to increase fat consumption is probably the easiest way to go.

What is your diet actually like, and how many calories are you currently eating per day?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Eat a pack of Jaffa cakes or hob nobs through the day, have three with every cuppa, screw eating clean if your struggling getting calories in!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

How many calories do you eat a day and what's the macro split? What are your meals?

You say you eat about 6 meals a day, how many *do *you eat?

Do you really need to eat more, or do you just need to eat more consistently...


----------



## kylekzn (Aug 18, 2017)

first off all try tracking your calories. then youll really be sure if you are getting enough calories or not.

i really dont like eating so many meals in a day so i'll make a large ass shake around 2000-5000kcal and drink it whenever i need to.

sometimes i keep it for the next day too :beer:

To add more calories to your food try adding..



peanut butter


coconut oil (my favorite)


mayonaise (or any other sauces) basically add whatever condiments you want


milk or creams (heavy cream,whip cream)


----------



## lynch93 (Aug 9, 2017)

Sorry for the long wait to reply. My meals depend on my shifts in work. I have 3 brakes about 2 hours apart and I normally eat chicken pasta, chicken and rice, tuna and rice, stir fry. If I'm morning I'll have scrambled eggs on toast on my first brake. After or before work i usually eat a meal aswell. I have a weight gainer that is about 750kals when I wake up and before bed. I don't have scales to weigh my food so I don't know exactly how much I'm eating. One of my biggest problems is my apitite, it's not small but no where near as big as it needs to be I feel. I've been told I need to eat anything I can to get calories in so I do chuck in the odd kfc from time to time.

That's for the replys btw! Much appreciated!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

lynch93 said:


> Sorry for the long wait to reply. My meals depend on my shifts in work. I have 3 brakes about 2 hours apart and I normally eat chicken pasta, chicken and rice, tuna and rice, stir fry. If I'm morning I'll have scrambled eggs on toast on my first brake. After or before work i usually eat a meal aswell. I have a weight gainer that is about 750kals when I wake up and before bed. I don't have scales to weigh my food so I don't know exactly how much I'm eating. One of my biggest problems is my apitite, it's not small but no where near as big as it needs to be I feel. I've been told I need to eat anything I can to get calories in so I do chuck in the odd kfc from time to time.
> 
> That's for the replys btw! Much appreciated!


 Kitchen scales are very cheap if you want some.

Personally I need to count calories or I don't consistently eat enough.

Including food you enjoy will obviously make it easier to eat more. I have some form of cake or desert most days when focusing on gaining muscle for example.


----------



## Cardiff10 (Jan 29, 2017)

Drink 8 pints of FF milk a day for 1 month. Squat high reps 3 x a week and swallow 8 x scimx creatine tabs a day.

I give you my word you'll add a stone to your frame in 1 month!

Don't forget to squat or you'll just get fat.

Check out GOMAD and squats. It's fool proof if its weight you want!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cardiff10 said:


> Drink 8 pints of FF milk a day for 1 month. Squat high reps 3 x a week and swallow 8 x scimx creatine tabs a day.
> 
> I give you my word you'll add a stone to your frame in 1 month!
> 
> ...


 GOMAD is a foolproof way to get FAT. It is not a smart idea for anyone.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> GOMAD is a foolproof way to get FAT. It is not a smart idea for anyone.


----------



## kylekzn (Aug 18, 2017)

lynch93 said:


> Sorry for the long wait to reply. My meals depend on my shifts in work. I have 3 brakes about 2 hours apart and I normally eat chicken pasta, chicken and rice, tuna and rice, stir fry. If I'm morning I'll have scrambled eggs on toast on my first brake. After or before work i usually eat a meal aswell. I have a weight gainer that is about 750kals when I wake up and before bed. I don't have scales to weigh my food so I don't know exactly how much I'm eating. One of my biggest problems is my apitite, it's not small but no where near as big as it needs to be I feel. I've been told I need to eat anything I can to get calories in so I do chuck in the odd kfc from time to time.
> 
> That's for the replys btw! Much appreciated!


 You need to be consistent with eating.

*Most people who thnik they cant gain weight fall into one of these categories:*



*Have never tried tracking calories*


*only eat a lot during one meal or during the weekends (inconsistent eating)*


*wayyy to active (due to work or hobbies)*


So try tracking our calories, see if youve been hitting them constantly. if you have been and youre still not gaining, try adding an extra 100-500 calories every 7-14 days.

you can also try tapering off for a few days ( 1 - 2 weeks) then coming back to extra high calories. i heard this works well


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

kylekzn said:


> try adding an extra 100-500 calories every 7-14 days.


 Adding 100 kcal would be reasonable but I wouldn't personally make an increase much larger than that. I think 500 kcal would be way too much in one go.

(When in a gaining phase I've personally found that increasing calories by as little as 50 kcal can get the weight gain moving again, but this is in the context of a carefully tracked diet.)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm another one who struggles to put weight on.

Dirty up your diet a bit, add some ice-cream, biscuits or some other s**t that's high in calories. Peanut butter is a good one.

Make a shake with whole milk, whey, peanut butter and extra virgin olive oil.... That'll rack up the calories easily


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Easy shake here


----------



## lynch93 (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks again guys! I think I'll pick up some scales on my next day off. If started adding good top milk into my shakes for extra calories. Not a big fan of peanut butter, but someone has told me to try almond butter as an alternative? I think I might take the dirty road! As they say, you can always cut later haha!


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

lynch93 said:


> Thanks again guys! I think I'll pick up some scales on my next day off. If started adding good top milk into my shakes for extra calories. Not a big fan of peanut butter, but someone has told me to try almond butter as an alternative? I think I might take the dirty road! As they say, you can always cut later haha!


 It is excess calories that make you fat, not specifically food choices. I eat pizzas when cutting...


----------



## Cardiff10 (Jan 29, 2017)

Ultrasonic said:


> GOMAD is a foolproof way to get FAT. It is not a smart idea for anyone.


 Speak for yourself little fella. What you a scientist?! I've done it, friends have done it and had incredible results so I know what I'm talking about.

GOMAD +high rep squats = huge muscle gain. FACT.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Robbie said:


> View attachment 144868


 26kg on his face lol

Fuk me he looks like s**t


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Cardiff10 said:


> Speak for yourself alright fella. What you a scientist. I've done it, friends have done it and had incredible results so I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> GOMAD +high rep squats = huge muscle gain. FACT.


 A US gallon (3.785 L) of full fat milk provides 2,422 kcal, which was the original idea since this comes from the US. You've taken it a step further by suggesting a UK gallon (8 pints, or 4.546 L) of milk, which provides 2,909 kcal.

Blindly adding 2,400 kcal plus to anyone's daily diet is never a smart option, and unless someone is spectacularly undereating to begin with it will universally make them fat.

So no, I'm not just speaking for myself. GOMAD is about the dumbest dieting strategy I'm aware of, and I hate to see beginners mislead into thinking otherwise.

The following article may help to put the above figures into some sort of sensible context:

http://www.bodyrecomposition.com/muscle-gain/muscle-gain-math.html/

Edit: oh, and if you're advocating a squating only training routine bear in mind this is not a good whole body training approach either.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> A US gallon (3.785 L) of full fat milk provides 2,422 kcal, which was the original idea since this comes from the US. You've taken it a step further by suggesting a UK gallon (8 pints, or 4.546 L) of milk, which provides 2,909 kcal.
> 
> Blindly adding 2,400 kcal plus to anyone's daily diet is never a smart option, and unless someone is spectacularly undereating to begin with it will universally make them fat.
> 
> ...


 I think he's a troll...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Sphinkter said:


> 26kg on his face lol
> 
> Fuk me he looks like s**t


 It's from a legendary bodybuilding.com forum thread, google dreamer bulk - I think the original was deleted though


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

kylekzn said:


> You need to be consistent with eating.
> 
> *Most people who thnik they cant gain weight fall into one of these categories:*
> 
> ...


 This.

No such fu**ing thing as a head gainer. Wish it would just die out.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Cardiff10 said:


> Speak for yourself little fella. What you a scientist?! I've done it, friends have done it and had incredible results so I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> GOMAD +high rep squats = huge muscle gain. FACT.


 Something other than you saying so would make it a fact.

Facts are verifiable and repeatable. Facts are undisputable.

What you mean is "opinion".


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

simonboyle said:


> This.No such fu**ing thing as a hard gainer. Wish it would just die out.


 Hmmm... I'd argue there is, in as much as there are big genetic variations in the response to weight training, and in the extent to which people adapt to overeating (contributing to some needing very high calorie intakes to grow). Crucially none of this changes the principles of what anyone needs to to do though, which is to optimise individual diet and training based on results. So I'd agree it isn't really a useful term.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303346-genetics-and-strength-training-just-how-different-are-we/?do=embed


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Robbie said:


> It's from a legendary bodybuilding.com forum thread, google dreamer bulk - I think the original was deleted though


 Got this one lol https://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=161809003


----------



## Cardiff10 (Jan 29, 2017)

simonboyle said:


> Something other than you saying so would make it a fact.
> 
> Facts are verifiable and repeatable. Facts are undisputable.
> 
> What you mean is "opinion".


 I'm not going to comment on your ridiculous comment.

I will however make the decision to never use this forum again.. thick is not the word.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Cardiff10 said:


> I'm not going to comment on your ridiculous comment.
> 
> I will however make the decision to never use this forum again.. thick is not the word.


 See ya :beer:


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

an extra pint a day of ff milk is enough to make me gain fat! its designed to turn a 100lb calf into a 600lb cow


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Cardiff10 said:


> I'm not going to comment on your ridiculous comment.
> 
> I will however make the decision to never use this forum again.. thick is not the word.





Cardiff10 said:


> I'm not going to comment on your ridiculous comment.
> 
> I will however make the decision to never use this forum again.. thick is not the word.


 You just did and fine.

Solid response and rebuttal of my points.

You could, of course, just Google the terms and develop a better understanding of the language, as opposed to acting like a spoilt child and throwing insults and storming off.

You, shall not be missed.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Hmmm... I'd argue there is, in as much as there are big genetic variations in the response to weight training, and in the extent to which people adapt to overeating (contributing to some needing very high calorie intakes to grow). Crucially none of this changes the principles of what anyone needs to to do though, which is to optimise individual diet and training based on results. So I'd agree it isn't really a useful term.
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/303346-genetics-and-strength-training-just-how-different-are-we/?do=embed


 Yup.

And I have a dislike of the over use of terms like "genetic potential" etc now too.

We, as individuals, have no concept of it and wouldn't know what it was anyway.

I agree to points like individual response to foods and calories. But that's just part of mailing your diet.

Sick of people on forums hitting out with "I've reached my genetic potential"????

The thousands of researchers will be so happy to know that some bro has unlocked the full genetic sequences of the genome, they can chill.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

simonboyle said:


> Yup.
> 
> And I have a dislike of the over use of terms like "genetic potential" etc now too.
> 
> ...


 The limit is bound to be asymptotically approached I'd have thought so I'd also be very sceptical of anyone having reached their absolute limit. A slowing of 'gains' is going to happen though.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Yup.

Just more words for lack of knowledge or another excuse.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Cardiff10 said:


> Drink 8 pints of FF milk a day for 1 month. Squat high reps 3 x a week and swallow 8 x scimx creatine tabs a day.
> 
> I give you my word you'll add a stone to your frame in 1 month!
> 
> ...


 That's a lot of full fat milk. You'll be asking to get your arteries blocked


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> That's a lot of full fat milk. You'll be asking to get your arteries blocked


 That's a lot of bro science your spouting there! Full fat milk won't clog up his arteries...


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

superdrol said:


> That's a lot of bro science your spouting there! Full fat milk won't clog up his arteries...


 Are you serious


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> Are you serious


 Do tell why it will clog up his arteries please, and yes I'm deadly serious, 4 litres of full fat was a go to in the classic era of body building to add in extra calories....

as long as you have room for the calories I see no reason why not to use full fat milk for calories be they fat, protein and carbs!

its 192g carbs, 140g fat, 136g protein and 2500 calories... as long as your using the calories your arteries would be fine


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Do tell why it will clog up his arteries please, and yes I'm deadly serious, 4 litres of full fat was a go to in the classic era of body building to add in extra calories....
> 
> as long as you have room for the calories I see no reason why not to use full fat milk for calories be they fat, protein and carbs!
> 
> its 192g carbs, 140g fat, 136g protein and 2500 calories... as long as your using the calories your arteries would be fine


 We are not invinsible. I know someone that ate lot cheese for just a week and then followed by a heart attack. I don't have to tell you why it's just common sense. 10 pints of full fat milk is a lot of saturated fat. Plus you'll be eating aswell. You say 140g of fat for the day well guess what just from all that milk alone you'll be getting 200g of fat so you'll have to eat food with zero fat in


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> We are not invinsible. I know someone that ate lot cheese for just a week and then followed by a heart attack. I don't have to tell you why it's just common sense. 10 pints of full fat milk is a lot of saturated fat. Plus you'll be eating aswell. You say 140g of fat for the day well guess what just from all that milk alone you'll be getting 200g of fat so you'll have to eat food with zero fat in


 So how do people who live on keto diets with high fats survive then?

your friend who ate a lot of cheese was gonna have a heart attack regardless of eating a lot of cheese...

no I just went downstairs, it's 140g of fat from full fat milk, those are the macros for 4 litres of Tesco full fat milk, if you have to hit 6000+ calories it's very possible to drink 4 litres and fit then in your diet

in sure @MRSTRONG will have done it and survived at some point, I know @FelonE drinks lots of full fat milk every day alongside 50g of olive oil in his shakes and I'm sure they are both in excellent nick

to say that if you ate cheese everyday you will have a heart attack is bull!! Pure and simple!!

im not saying anyone should as I'd rather eat different stuff to get my fats up, peanut butter, peanut m&m's, olive oil, cheese, whatever else I fancy, I've gone up over 200g of fat plenty of times before and guess what I've not died! 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/society/2017/may/08/consuming-dairy-does-not-raise-risk-of-heart-attack-or-stroke-study

the above is a newspaper article but the studies are real if you care to read a few


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

superdrol said:


> So how do people who live on keto diets with high fats survive then?
> 
> your friend who ate a lot of cheese was gonna have a heart attack regardless of eating a lot of cheese...
> 
> ...


 This is Tesco full fat milk which equalls 200g of fat for 10 pints. If you think going over 200g of fat a day which you will do because you'll be eating food as well is good for you then I'll guess you won't be seeing your old age days. Keto diet is crap for muscle building sounds like crap to me. I lift more than most people that take steroids and I'm natural and that's because I don't eat crappy keto diets


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack of blades said:


> If you think 200g of fat a day is good for you then I'll guess you won't be seeing your old age days. Keto diet is crap for muscle building sounds like crap to me. I lift more than most people that take steroids and I'm natural and that's because I don't eat crappy keto diets


 TBF fat isn't bad for you. I lost 15kg last year and was sub 10% bodyfat on 200g of fat a day. All following a keto diet. I don't take steroids either and I've been known to lift a decent weight or two.

You can live without carbs but you can't live without fats.

Having said that I wouldn't follow a GOMAD diet. But I have drank four pints of milk a day for over 35 years and cheese is a daily staple in my diet.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> This is Tesco full fat milk which equalls 200g of fat for 10 pints. If you think 200g of fat a day is good for you then I'll guess you won't be seeing your old age days. Keto diet is crap for muscle building sounds like crap to me. I lift more than most people that take steroids and I'm natural and that's because I don't eat crappy keto diets
> 
> View attachment 144918


 4 litres was the quantity mentioned and that would equal 3.6x40 which isn't anywhere near 200g... try 144 at your example above... but I stand by my point, it wouldn't kill me if I had the need for the calories and could fit it in!



Mingster said:


> TBF fat isn't bad for you. I lost 15kg last year and was sub 10% bodyfat on 200g of fat a day. All following a keto diet. I don't take steroids either and I've been known to lift a decent weight or two.
> 
> You can live without carbs but you can't live without fats.
> 
> Having said that I wouldn't follow a GOMAD diet. But I have drank four pints of milk a day for over 35 years and cheese is a daily staple in my diet.


 You are about to die!  

i wouldn't follow the gomad diet either... it would work... in theory if you needed the extra calories as I say, but like I also said I can think of better ways to get plenty of fats! And I prefer carbs...


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Mingster said:


> TBF fat isn't bad for you. I lost 15kg last year and was sub 10% bodyfat on 200g of fat a day. All following a keto diet. I don't take steroids either and I've been known to lift a decent weight or two.
> 
> You can live without carbs but you can't live without fats.
> 
> Having said that I wouldn't follow a GOMAD diet. But I have drank four pints of milk a day for over 35 years and cheese is a daily staple in my diet.


 Did you check your arteries though? You can be slim and still be clogged up. It's just a fact that to much saturated fat does this. Unless you weren't doing something crazy like drinking 10pibts of milk to get all that fat and got it from low saturated fat foods instead


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

superdrol said:


> i wouldn't follow the gomad diet either... it would work... in theory if you needed the extra calories as I say, but like I also said I can think of better ways to get plenty of fats! And I prefer carbs...


 I find a high fat high protein diet much more effective for myself. It's not the best approach for everyone, and no particular diet is superior to another, but I prefer meat, fish, eggs, nuts, Greek yoghurt, and especially cheese, to carbs. Whilst on diet I can eat bacon and eggs, burgers, and lots of cheese every day and lose weight effectively. This sort of diet fills you up much more than a carb rich diet too.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack of blades said:


> Did you check your arteries though? You can be slim and still be clogged up. It's just a fact that to much saturated fat does this. Unless you weren't doing something crazy like drinking 10pibts of milk to get all that fat and got it from low saturated fat foods instead


 My health is monitored very closely thanks. I have no issues at all with artery clogging.

http://www.healthline.com/nutrition/5-studies-on-saturated-fat#section1


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Mingster said:


> TBF fat isn't bad for you. I lost 15kg last year and was sub 10% bodyfat on 200g of fat a day. All following a keto diet. I don't take steroids either and I've been known to lift a decent weight or two.
> 
> You can live without carbs but you can't live without fats.
> 
> Having said that I wouldn't follow a GOMAD diet. But I have drank four pints of milk a day for over 35 years and cheese is a daily staple in my diet.


 I used to drink 6 pints years ago and was higher than 28% body fat at times. I had a lot of fat in my diet. I still have the same amount of calories now as I did years ago but a lot less fat and I'm not as fat as I used to be


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack of blades said:


> I used to drink 6 pints years ago and was higher than 28% body fat at times. I had a lot of fat in my diet. I still have the same amount of calories now as I did years ago but a lot less fat and I'm not as fat as I used to be


 Check out the link I posted above.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

The only people GOMAD would be suitable for is the likes of Eddie Hall and co surely. I personally have shifted from a carb based to a more fats based diet whilst cutting and I feel better as a result. As Mingster says, fats are more essential than carbs.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Check out the link I posted above.


 That link isn't about having to much saturated fat though. All I'm reading all over the Internet is having to much raises cholesterol


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Mingster said:


> I find a high fat high protein diet much more effective for myself. It's not the best approach for everyone, and no particular diet is superior to another, but I prefer meat, fish, eggs, nuts, Greek yoghurt, and especially cheese, to carbs. Whilst on diet I can eat bacon and eggs, burgers, and lots of cheese every day and lose weight effectively. This sort of diet fills you up much more than a carb rich diet too.


 I was speaking more of a bulking diet as the gomad diet was intended as such, I agree for cutting higher protein and fats can be more satiating... if I've got to get in 4000 cals the last thing I want is loads of fats and protein to fill me up, carbs are easier to get in for me!



Sasnak said:


> The only people GOMAD would be suitable for is the likes of Eddie Hall and co surely. I personally have shifted from a carb based to a more fats based diet whilst cutting and I feel better as a result. As Mingster says, fats are more essential than carbs.


 As I say it's only good if you need extra cals... my argument with the above guy is that it won't kill anyone...



Jack of blades said:


> I used to drink 6 pints years ago and was higher than 28% body fat at times. I had a lot of fat in my diet. I still have the same amount of calories now as I did years ago but a lot less fat and I'm not as fat as I used to be


 You need to let the scientists know you've broken the laws of thermodynamics then, you'll be worth millions!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> The only people GOMAD would be suitable for is the likes of Eddie Hall and co surely. I personally have shifted from a carb based to a more fats based diet whilst cutting and I feel better as a result. As Mingster says, fats are more essential than carbs.


 But not for bulking up gaining muscle there not. When I don't have enough carbs good carbs that is my lifts go down


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack of blades said:


> That link isn't about having to much saturated fat though.


 *Conclusion:* People who reduced their saturated fat intake were just as likely to die, or get heart attacks or strokes, compared to those who ate more saturated fat.

*Conclusion:* People who consumed more saturated fat were not more likely to experience heart disease, stroke, type 2 diabetes or death from any cause, compared to those who ate less saturated fat.

*Conclusion:* This study did not find any association between saturated fat intake and cardiovascular disease.

*Conclusion:* People with higher saturated fat intake were not at an increased risk of heart disease or sudden death.

*Conclusion:* Eating saturated fat does not increase the risk of heart disease or type 2 diabetes. However, partially replacing saturated fat with polyunsaturated fat may help reduce the risk of heart disease, especially in men.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> Did you check your arteries though? You can be slim and still be clogged up. It's just a fact that to much saturated fat does this. Unless you weren't doing something crazy like drinking 10pibts of milk to get all that fat and got it from low saturated fat foods instead


 I am genetically predisposed to high cholesterol and have attempted to reduce LDL by diet alone. A saturated fat free diet made no difference to my high LDL cholesterol. Put simply, if I had peas for breakfast, beans for lunch and cabbage for dinner, I would still have high cholesterol. Medication is the only option. Current studies are increasingly pointing the finger away from saturated fats in food being causative of high cholesterol with the exception of trans fats.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I am genetically predisposed to high cholesterol and have attempted to reduce LDL by diet alone. A saturated fat free diet made no difference to my high LDL cholesterol. Put simply, if I had peas for breakfast, beans for lunch and cabbage for dinner, I would still have high cholesterol. Medication is the only option. Current studies are increasingly pointing the finger away from saturated fats in food being causative of high cholesterol with the exception of trans fats.


 But all I'm reading on the Internet is that this is not true yet and that so far they have found that lowering Sat fat does lower cholesterol. Unfortunately for you only prescription will work


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> But all I'm reading on the Internet is that this is not true yet and that so far they have found that lowering Sat fat does lower cholesterol. Unfortunately for you only prescription will work


 Lowering sat fats will lower the undesirable LDL, but it's been found only to make a nominal difference as a rule of thumb. I cannot recall what the ideal total cholesterol count is, but it's a combination of hdl and ldl equalling about 5. My ldl alone had been measured at 11 iirc. Tbh it's been that long I forget the specific figures and have been on statins for about 15 years. My Hypercholesterolemia was spotted by an optician as the build up of cholesterol was visible in my eyes (arcus)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

http://home.bt.com/lifestyle/health/healthy-eating/fat-can-be-good-for-you-after-all-what-you-need-to-know-about-the-full-fat-debate-11364063681910


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The issue of consumption of different types of fat and the effects on health is a horribly complicated area, and not one I feel I have a strong view on what is 'best' as a result. One thing that is clear is that when looking at the impact of reducing saturated fat content of a diet it is critical to look at what the calories from saturated fat are replaced with.

This is one summary of the whole dietary fat question for anyone interested:

http://jandonline.org/article/S2212-2672(13)01672-9/fulltext


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

To complicate it further, having high cholesterol doesn't necessarily mean it's clogging your arteries either.


----------

